# Man I want one of these!!!



## htl

Here is a new type of free hand cnc router, that will be coming out soon.
Looks like it will have a lot of uses.
I want one now!!! LOL
Story here!


----------



## AlaskaGuy

Please explain what all you think you could use something like that for? I haven't seen it cut anything with a grain pattern or anything thicker that 1/4 inch thick. I may have miss that stuff.


----------



## maverik

I agree with AG. I've tried to follow a line free hand even with 1/8" spiral bit designed for inlay work and i can't do it. The grain irregularities will be a constant variable. IMHO


----------



## clin

FYI, there are several threads on LJ about this already.

The point of this tool is it will make the fine corrections to stay on the line. You make the coarse movements. As long as you hold it firmly, I would think it could make any needed adjustments. But I agree that sometimes the grain can pull pretty hard. But just maybe this thing can adjust fast enough and give you the time to react and counter the movement.

Like any tool, it will have it's place where it works well, and conditions it doesn't.


----------



## DirtyMike

seems like regression, Pac man folks will love it though.


----------



## 000

It's obviously for light weight routing of designs. 
I can see it evolving into a self feeding unit that you can program, set on your work piece, come back to a finished design.


----------



## htl

I had wondered if it had been on here before but hadn't seen it.
To me it looks like the start of a more free form use of the cnc, not being locked to a table and have to know all kinds of computer programing to run this would be a plus for those needing the tools but not having the back ground to go with it.
There's a plus and minus to any new tool just need to see if it will fit your need.



> I agree with AG. I ve tried to follow a line free hand even with 1/8" spiral bit designed for inlay work and i can t do it. The grain irregularities will be a constant variable. IMHO
> 
> - Lee


Can you feel when the router is having trouble now think of a computer that can sense this also but a 1000 times more sensitive and faster and able to make the corrections needed.


----------



## Dutchy

I do not understand how it exactly works but it looks it is pushed by hand following the line on the screen. If that is the case this wil never be a succes.

Bruce there is a lot of bla bla on this merchandising video and we don;t see that they are doing a real router project.
For good understanding it is nice that you mentioned the link so I could see it, but as already said I think this nice looking "CNC" router will not work. In particular on solid wood.

I have to admit that I don't understand the tape that is sticked on the board

We will see how it works.

Anyway thanks for sharing.


----------



## becikeja

Technology will continue to evolve the woodworking hobby. That's just a fact. Some will embrace it, some will fight it, some will remain ever skeptical. As with all technology intrusions, some will be great and some will just be junk. Time will tell what this will be, but no doubt the hobby is progressing.

Very cool, thanks for posting


----------



## hunter71

Although I see it as another handy tool I want to create my own trucks, wagons, etc. Not a machine.
If I were to start mass producing them for a profit then I might use one.


----------



## johnstoneb

If you watched the video. There is a tape looking like a bunch of dominoes laid on the wood. a sensor in the base follows that tape compensating for any hand movement that are made keeping the cutter on the programmed line. I can see some uses for it.


----------



## hunter71

Although I see it as another handy tool I want to create my own trucks, wagons, etc. Not a machine.
If I were to start mass producing them for a profit then I might use one.


----------



## HickWillis

My opinion on it is that it is cool, new technology. Will it serve a purpose for every woodworker? No. But could it open the door to someone new trying to get into the hobby or serve as a way for someone to be very creative with it? Absolutely. Look at some of the crazy (in a good way) things people do with the tools we have today. They won't be getting $1600 from me as I just don't have a need for it, but I'm sure there are plenty of people who see this tool as a way to perfect or improve their craft.


----------



## dbray45

Interesting toy. The comment at the beginning that you router something and now you are a master craftsman is a bit of a stretch. Having tape to stay stuck on wood without leaving residual adhesive is a cool technology in itself.


----------



## htl

If you really look the router is moving by itself all you're doing is keeping the computer and base following the router, this means it doesn't matter how big the project is as long as you follow the screen the computer knows where the next area to be worked is and shows you where to keep the base so the router can do it's job.
There is no need for a large table that limits how big the project can be.

I'm not a cnc er but can see the value of this in the near future.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

open your wallet up …...LMAO …......I don't think I would ever want 1 of these….......but that's just me


----------



## ste6168

I agree with everyone else. I like technology. I like innovation. I love the idea and the mechanics of the tool, however I really don't see a practical use.


----------



## AlaskaGuy

There's a guy on the woodnet forum saying the specs "Says it stays ~+/- .010 on its line". Not sure where he got that from.


----------



## HickWillis

> There s a guy on the woodnet forum saying the specs "Says it stays ~+/- .010 on its line". Not sure where he got that from.
> 
> - AlaskaGuy


This is from their FAQ on their website



> Origin is capable of cutting to within 1/100 of an inch of its intended path. As with any tool, accuracy and precision depends on a number of factors, including: material, size of pattern, and practical matters, such as workbench and clamping.


----------



## helluvawreck

People can spend there money on whatever they want and far be it from me to deny them the freedom. For me to be interested in it I would want to study up on it a whole lot more. It seemed to me that the guy was going pretty slow with it. Without being able to try it first hand I wouldn't be interested in it. But if you could go fast enough and hold that tolerance it might be a decent tool.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## CM02WS6

I pre-ordered one and can't wait for it to get here. It offers a lot of advantages for someone looking to get into CNC, such as zero footprint requirement, and no size capability limitation. The disadvantage that I see is in it's capability to do 3-D work, but I'm already thinking of creative ways to use the 1.75" Z-axis capability (besides potential software enhancements from the company).

There are many projects that I've done recently where I could have used a CNC, whether it is for text or a large curve. Will this tool expand my capabilities? Yes and no. For example, I made a clock last year that required a shaped outline template, bandsaw, oscillating sander, router and drill press. All that could have been done in one setup on the Origin. I've also got several curve templates taking up space in my garage that won't be needed with the Shaper Origin. Those are things I currently have the capability to do, but will be easier with the Origin. One area that I don't have the capability for is text, other than making custom vinyl stickers with my wife's Cricut cutting machine. Once she sees that I can engrave text and shapes directly into the wood them I'm sure she's going to come up with a lot of projects for me to do.

I hear a lot of comments about speed and accuracy. However, how much speed and accuracy are other $1500 CNC's capable of? Of course, if you are doing production work, then this unit is not for you. But then again, there probably aren't many $1500 CNC's that would be. These "entry level" CNC's all have roughly the same 1.25 HP motor, which determines the ultimate material removal rate. From there, the setup differences between the two formats could probably be argued either way, and I guess time will tell once more people get their hands on it. There's also the argument about size capability, which you don't get much of in a traditional entry level CNC.

If anyone is interested and wants to order, please PM me. My referral link will save us both $100!


----------



## helluvawreck

I just noticed the post about this being $2100. For that kind of money I would surely have to know what I was gong to do with it. That would be a nice chunk of money that could go toward a small conventional CNC that would be much more versatile.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## CharlesA

Totally cool. I've never lusted after a CNC, but I like this one.


----------



## htl

CharlesA I know exactly what you mean.
Kinda like those big monster printers we used to use but look at them now.
There's a lot a changes going on and to be hand held is a big one.


----------



## dbray45

If I had a sign company, I would buy one - because that would make sense. For what I do, I love doing it the old fashioned way.


----------



## Ger21

> These "entry level" CNC s all have roughly the same 1.25 HP motor, which determines the ultimate material removal rate.


Actually, with entry level machines, a lot of other factors determine the material removal rate. 
Even a small router will expose a lot of other limitations of these machines, mainly a lack of rigidity and power in the drive system. Pushing them to the limits of the spindle will result in very poor cut quality due to these other factors.


----------



## Mikesawdust

I can see uses for it, but don't know if the final price will be worth it. I definitely enjoy CNC, I have no artistic talent and CNC can help where my skills fail.


----------

